

Go HTTP routing benchmark. Round 2 - manucorporat
https://github.com/gin-gonic/go-http-routing-benchmark/blob/master/round2.md

======
tmaly
Great job you guys. I am using gin to build out a site right now. I like the
performance. I initially tried using the pongo2 template system you mention in
the docs, but I ended up switching to the html/template as I found there was
more documentation and the use case was easier for me. I plan on switching
over to gorazor once I settle on final html. What do you recommend for json to
get the best performance out of a json rest api built on gin? I came across
ffjson but I have not tested it yet.

